# BR Car Sales Glenrothes



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone heard of them? Fifers?

Seem to sell mainly older / low value stuff. Assume they bottom feed off a dealer somewhere.


----------



## mutch (Jan 2, 2013)

Are they the ones in bankhead industrial estate?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Not dealt with them but the motors they have are well presented.


----------



## dewarcraig (Apr 20, 2006)

I live in Glenrothes and have never heard of them to be honest... Are you looking at getting something off then?


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah near leslie bike shops place.

Looking for something for a family member.


----------



## mutch (Jan 2, 2013)

Not heard much about them. They seem to be fairly busy. I only know of the as I work out of the virgin building next door.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers

Moot point now. What i was going to look at gone.


----------



## A9X SJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Im in Glenrothes - Never heard of them


----------

